# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  *****P0EtRy CoNtESt*****

## Miss_Sweet

Salam To Everone  :Smile:  

maine socha hai..kio na poetry contest shoro karein :mrgreen:
Isme aapne karna hai keh AANSUU word se aapko KHUD eik sher likhna hai kisi aur ki nahi honi chahiye!!! Agr howi to use AWARDLIST mein shaamil nahi kiya jaega... AAP POETRY LIKH KAR YAHAN POST KAREIN.. AAP LOGON KE PAAS 31 OCT. TAK KA TIME HAI... Agr koi sawal hain...to yahan poochein  :Smile:  

I hope aap loog is competition mein part zaror lein gain :givefl; 



NAILA :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

yeh abb koun karay :S

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jinlogo mein poets chupe howe hain :blush:

----------


## manni9

challain aap start karin me hoon na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Start to ho gaya hai... Aap logon ne likhni hai... Maine to sirf dekhna hai ke kiski sab se achi hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

no1 want to participate  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

sirf aik shair?

----------


## Endurer

wo mauj-e-tabasum say uktaa sa geya hai
ankhon mein uske sailab a sa geya hai
yun to ab bhi dard hai baaki lekin
apne aansoun ko wo chupa sa geya hai

----------


## Quiet Whisper

Yeh Dil khoon ke aansoo rota hai kyun?
Yeh dil gham mein rahne laga hai kyun?
Mud'at guzar di hum ne, tere intezaar mein,
abhi tak nahin aaya hai tu, aisa kyun?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> sirf aik shair?


Nahi ..u can write many more if u want 2  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

toot jate hain subhe rishte magar
dil say dil ka rabita apni jaga
dil ko hay tuj say na milne ka yakeen
tuj say milne ko dua magar apni jaga.......  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  4 som  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Tanha

Nice waffa Gee.. :Smile:

----------


## waffa

thkz tanha ji

Yeh Dil khoon ke aansoo rota hai kyun? 
Yeh dil gham mein rahne laga hai kyun? 
Mud'at guzar di hum ne, tere intezaar mein, 
abhi tak nahin aaya hai tu, aisa kyun?

----------


## sneha

If We Must Die 

If we must die, let it not be like hogs
Hunted and penned in an inglorious spot,
While round us bark the mad and hungry dogs,
Marking their mock at our accursed lot.
If we must die, O let us nobly die,
So that our precious blood may not be shed
In vain; then even the monsters we defy
Shall be constrained to honor us though dead!
O kinsmen! We must meet the common foe!
Though far outnumbered let us show us brave,
And for their thousand blows deal one deathblow!
What though before us lies the open grave?
Like men well face the murderous, cowardly pack,
Pressed to the wall, dying, but fighting back!

----------


## waffa

nice sharing sneha

----------


## Tanha

Nice posting SNEHA Gee..!!

----------


## Tanha

My FavoO.. :Smile: 

*Wafa main ab yeh huner akhteyar kerna hai..
woO sach kahay na kahay aitbaar kerna hai..*

----------


## sneha

thnk waffa n tanha

----------


## Tanha

U com Com.. :Smile:

----------


## Tanha

*keya mila Bewaffa koO ham say nata tor ker..
khud b TANHA pir raha hai ham koO TANHA chod ker..*

----------


## waffa

very nice tanha......

[shadow=brown:34255415f0]*toot jate hain subhe rishtey magar
dil say dil ka rabita apni jaga...
dil ko hai tuj say na milne ka yakeen
tuj ko pane ki dua magar apni jaga.......*[/shadow:34255415f0]

----------


## parry1701

Zindagi jaise ek saza si ho gayi hai,
gamm ke saagar me is kadar kho gayi hai,
tum kar do ek SMS yeh gujarish hai meri,
tumari SMS ki adat si ho gayi hai.

----------


## parry1701

Koi humse bhi ishq kare 
 Khambhaqat neend bahut aati hai 


 Kar diya izhare-ishq hamne telephone par, 
 laakh rupaye ki bat thi, 
 do rupaye main ho gayee (wah wah) 


 Pyaar ke jaam ko aise na piyo , 
 ke Adha piya aur adha chod diya 
 Yaron yeh pyaar hai pyaar 
 Nahin koi Vim Bar 
 Jo thodasa lagaya aur bas hogaya.......!! 


 Aur bhi cheezain bahut see lut chuki hain dil ke saath 
 Ye bataya dooston ne ishq furmane ke baad; 
 Is liye kamre ki ek ek cheez "check" karta hoon main 
 "Ek tere aane se pehle, ek tere jaane ke baad"(wah-wah) 

 Bandh le doo char botal kafan mein, 
Bandh le doo char botal kafan mein, 
Kabar mein baith ke piya karenge, 
Jab mangega khuda hisaab gunahon ka, 
1-2 peg use bhi diya karenge.........! 


Khayal ko kisi aahat ki aas rehti hai, 
nigah ko kisi soorat ki pyaas rehti hai, 
tere bin kisi cheez ki kami to nahi, 
magar bin tere zindagi udaas rehti hai 

zindagi ki rahon mein tumhe jo gam milege, 
mere hoslon se kam milenge , 
jab khud ko tanha pao kabhi, 
kasam dosti ki bas yaad karna aur saamn hum milenge

----------


## parry1701

Andheron mein jaane kiski parchaayee dhudh raha hun mein 
In hawas bhare logon mein wafai dhudh raha hun mein 
Shoro gul bhari duniya mein tanhayee dhundh raha hun 
Waqt ki dehneez pe rusvaayee dhundh raha hun mein 
Mujhe is duniya mein akela chodkar jaanewali 
Jaane kyun teri bewafai dhundh raha hun mein

----------


## parry1701

aapki shayari ka jawaab nahi hai 
aapke karamon ka hisaab nahi hai 
soch rahen hain aapko kya de hum 
apke liye ho, wo khitab nahi hai

----------


## parry1701

Aakhen kholu to chehra tumhara ho, 
Band karu to sapna tumhara ho, 
Mar bhi jauto koi gam nahi agar 
kafan na mila to ACHAL tumhara hoo...

----------


## parry1701

GAM-E-HASRATEIN NAKAM SE JAL JATE HAIN 
HUM CHIRAGON KI TARAH SHAM SE JAL JATE HAIN 
SHAMA JALTI HAIN JIS AAG MEIN NUMAISH KE LIYE 
HUM USI AAG MAIN NUMAISH KI TARAH JAL JAATE HAIN 
JAB BHI AATA HAIN MERA NAAM TUMHARE NAAM KE SAATH 
JAANE KYUN LOG MERE NAAM SE JAL JAATE HAIN

----------


## Tanha

WaoO wt a nice shairing PARRI Gee.. :Big Grin:  

thanks alot..

----------


## Tanha

*Ajab RangoOn Main Guzri Hai Zindagi Apni..
DiloOn Pay Raj kiya Hai Per PEYAAR koO Tersay Hain..*

----------


## Sodaii

ab muqabala chal raha hay ya khatam ho gaya hay ? :$

----------


## parry1701

Thanks Tanha..

Parry

----------


## waffa

[shadow=indigo:35d38ea998]*Kaise likhoge mohabbat ki kitab
tum to karne lage pal-pal ka hisaab
Khushk patto ka mausam lekar
Aag k shaher mein rehte ho janaab*[/shadow:35d38ea998]

----------


## zohaib1

I am Posting Some of Mine  Please Tell Me How the are  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

in ko parhe ga kon janab ......lolz

----------


## zohaib1

So, WAFFA aap ke liye yahan likh deta hoon

Lagta nahin dil ab is shehar-ezandan main
aao is sheher se phir kooch kar chalain

Teri yaadain hain is sheher ki har shay se judi
Un baaton ko aao bhool kar chalain

Har ik mor se jo aati hain sadain
Un sadaon ko suni un suni kar chalain

Raha na yeh watan ab apna pyare
Aao is diyar-e-ghair ko bhool kar chalain

Mujh se kehte kuch mere ghar ke dar-o-deewar
Aakhri un ki yeh baat sun kar chalain

Kehte hain yeh log aana na phir wapis
Un ki is khuwahish ko aao pura kar chalain

##################################
##################################

Aaj phir shidat-e-talb se woh yaad aayi hai
Jaise koi bhooli daastan phir yaad aayi hai

Yeh hijr ki raat aur meri tanhaiyan 
Apne milan ki koi baat yaad aayi hai

Chohdhveen ka chand sitaron ki chamak
Tere chehre ki woh ronq yaad aayi hai

Aankhon main mojazan hai khoon ka darya
Apne bicharne ki woh ghari yaad aayi hai

***************************************
***************************************

Plz batao ke yeh kaisee hain  :blush:

----------


## waffa

very nice bro keep it up

----------


## khawab

> Salam To Everone   
> 
> maine socha hai..kio na poetry contest shoro karein  :mrgreen:
> Isme aapne karna hai keh AANSUU word se aapko KHUD eik sher likhna hai kisi aur ki nahi honi chahiye!!! Agr howi to use AWARDLIST mein shaamil nahi kiya jaega... AAP POETRY LIKH KAR YAHAN POST KAREIN.. AAP LOGON KE PAAS 31 OCT. TAK KA TIME HAI... Agr koi sawal hain...to yahan poochein  
> 
> I hope aap loog is competition mein part zaror lein gain :givefl; 
> 
> 
> 
> NAILA :mrgreen:


yeh competetion abhi hai ya khatam ho gaya hai?? :duno;

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Oct 25, 2005 1:39 pm
> 
> Salam To Everone   
> 
> maine socha hai..kio na poetry contest shoro karein  :mrgreen:
> Isme aapne karna hai keh AANSUU word se aapko KHUD eik sher likhna hai kisi aur ki nahi honi chahiye!!! Agr howi to use AWARDLIST mein shaamil nahi kiya jaega... AAP POETRY LIKH KAR YAHAN POST KAREIN.. AAP LOGON KE PAAS 31 OCT. TAK KA TIME HAI... Agr koi sawal hain...to yahan poochein  
> 
> I hope aap loog is competition mein part zaror lein gain :givefl; 
> 
> ...


yai kabi nahe hutam ho ga u can share ur fav poetry here

----------


## hunteralone

WINNER KON HAI YAAR?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

koi nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonhal

> I am Posting Some of Mine   Please Tell Me How the are






hmm nice han...

----------


## Sonhal

mehek ishq ki kam nahi hoti,
is say zindagi khatam nahi hoti,
saath zindagi main ho ager dost ka,
to zindagi kisi janat say kam nahi hoti,

----------


## KOHINOOR

[updown:0649daa40d][border:0649daa40d][/border:0649daa40d][/updown:0649daa40d]

----------


## dsjeya

birds sing all the day!!!
monkeys play in their way!!!
anything man can laugh away!!!
chooses to cry all the way!!!

----------


## KOHINOOR

*~: Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti :~*

[updown:3c388496d2]*MOHABBAT MAR NAHI SAKTI*

Hazaroon Dukh Parein Sehna Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti
Hai Tum Se Bas Yehi Kehna Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti.

Tera Har Baar Mere Khat Ko Parhna Or Ro Dena
Mera Har Baar Likh Dena Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti.

Kia Tha Hum Ne Kempas Ki Nadi Pe Ikk Haseen Wada
Bhley Hum Ko Parey Marna Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti.

Jahan Main Jab Talak Panchi Chehaktey Urtey Phirtey Hain
Hai Jab Tak Phool Ka Khilna Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti.

Puraney Ahad Ko Jab Zinda Karne Ka Khyaal Aaye
Mujhy Bas Itna Likh Dena Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti.

Woh Tera Hajar Ki Shab Phone Rakhne Se Zara Pehley
Buhat Rotey Hooye Kehna Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti.

Agar Hum Hasrtoon Ki Qabar Main Hi Dafan Ho Jaeen
Tu Yeh Katboon Pe Likh Dena Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti.

Pooraney Rabtoon Ko Phir Se Naye Wade Ki Khwahish Hai
Zara Ikk Baar Tu Kehna Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti.

Gay Lamhaat Fursat Ke Kahan Se Doond Ker Laoon
Woh Pehroon Haath Per Likhna Mohabbat Mar Nahi Sakti. [/updown:3c388496d2]
WHO IS THE WINNER ??? :givefl;

----------


## yasirkhan

Hi
    salam nd ur effort is very nice
 feel pleasent to read ur message
 me wana add my poetry over here in ur forum
 so keep in touch

"Zamanay bhar ki nigahoon main jo khuda sa lagay
    Wo ajnabi ha magar mujh ko ashna sa lagay"

ok takecare coz Allah care of All
 Alaways bewaiting with bright thoughts

Yasir Khan

----------


## KOHINOOR

[scroll:df1efcf9f8]WO BASTI KAISI BASTI THI JISS BASTI MAIN WO BASTI THI
USS BASTI KAI BASNAI SAI MERE DIL KI BASTI BASTI THI[/scroll:df1efcf9f8]

----------

